# PSE X Force Omen........ Shot it... Love it..



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

Took a long hard look at the Omen today.. 5 1/2 bh had me bothered for awhile. Decided to go shoot it for a bit, and all I can say is this bow is WICKED SICK!And that is a good thing ! Draw cycle is great ( I shoot the x force, so I don't mind the draw) , the cams are oversized. They look like a cross between the HF and the GX cams. They are draw length specific bows. As of right now, the bow is only available in 28,29,30.. There was not an issue with wrist slap at all! Rep said that they have had ALOT of people with dl from 28" to 30" shooting it with no contact whatsoever. I was extremely impressed with the bow. It was setup with a wb and a stabilizer, and shot like a DREAM....


----------



## bl00dtrail (Aug 17, 2008)

thanks for the pics/stats!


----------



## rmadduxjr (Jul 20, 2007)

Can't wait until I get a chance to shoot it. Looks like one bad ***** bow to say the least. 366 fps is wicked!


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 8, 2008)

How was the valley and the wall? As harsh as the 08's or smoother like the 09's?


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

man those cams look so harsh, and huge!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

The bow has a solid wall. I don't consider the draw "harsh" on the x force, I shoot them and I am use to the feel. I would say the draw is a combination of the 08 & 09 ..

LOL!! Is harsh the word of the day? P.S. I have 1 ordered


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

*Omen*

I would think that having cams that large in diameter would make it very likely that lean will be an issue, since even the slightest variation will make the opposite edge of the cam move that much more.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

I shot it too, couldn't believe how good it shot. Of course it took a second or two to get that 30" draw all the way back, but it was smooth at the shot!! The Omen is draw specific, and they are working on the rest of the draw lengths. Good looking bow to, that cam is awesome! 

Hey Ron, it was great to meet you, and thanks for the good remarks on the Turbow!! Come back around tomorrow if you're still around!!!!!:shade:


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Holy speed nocks,why not just line the whole string with em.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

rutnstrut said:


> Holy speed nocks,why not just line the whole string with em.


:mg::mg::mg::teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

*Yessir!*



alligood729 said:


> I shot it too, couldn't believe how good it shot. Of course it took a second or two to get that 30" draw all the way back, but it was smooth at the shot!! The Omen is draw specific, and they are working on the rest of the draw lengths. Good looking bow to, that cam is awesome!
> 
> Hey Ron, it was great to meet you, and thanks for the good remarks on the Turbow!! Come back around tomorrow if you're still around!!!!!:shade:


Good to meet you also..You are ALOT shorter than I expected... The comments on the Turbow are true to what I saw at the show.. And I am ready to give 1 a try....


----------



## heavy dart (May 4, 2005)

Great the add "if you are not the lead dog the view never changes" ya gotta love that dog sled humour,and thanks for the review.From what you say it's not really a big departure feelwise from my XF.:thumbs_up


----------



## CrossbowCiller (Oct 25, 2006)

That is one great looking bow. And 366fps just blows my mind. Thats about 100 more fps than my setup.


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

*Zoommmmm*



heavy dart said:


> Great the add "if you are not the lead dog the view never changes" ya gotta love that dog sled humour,and thanks for the review.From what you say it's not really a big departure feelwise from my XF.:thumbs_up


It is still an X-Force  ........ It's just on steroids!!


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

So is the riser on that thing the same as the 09 6 GX or is it more "Dream Season" in configuration...or neither..cheers..:darkbeer:


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Think of a tune, and a BOWTURBOW on the omen:mg::mg::mg:

You would have like... 120# of KE:jaw:


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

*O man*



drockw said:


> Think of a tune, and a BOWTURBOW on the omen:mg::mg::mg:You would have like... 120# of KE:jaw:


Yeah around 390fps...... Whoo hoo ..... Speed kills?  !


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

drockw said:


> Think of a tune, and a BOWTURBOW on the omen:mg::mg::mg:
> 
> You would have like... 120# of KE:jaw:



From what the Guy who owns the shop near me said they did this and got over 400 fps.I believe that is the product they put on the Omen


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

*nope*



UCNYbowhunter said:


> From what the Guy who owns the shop near me said they did this and got over 400 fps.I believe that is the product they put on the Omen


Pse has not put the bowturbow on their bows! The Bowturbow has been installed on the PSE by the turbow mfg.. I talked to an engineer for PSE today and they had heard of the product but had not used it themselves..But planned to check it out before the weekend was over. And I doubt your local shop put this on a Omen seeing how this bow is JUST NOW in production, and the turbo is JUST getting ready to start filling orders..
I think someone is pullin your leg!!


----------



## HPA (Jan 9, 2009)

O, Men.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Great*

B.E.A.utiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait till I shoot one. :darkbeer:


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

*Mid July...*



kaibab-hunter74 said:


> B.E.A.utiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait till I shoot one. :darkbeer:


You are in for a pleasant surprise! I wanted to bring one home, and can you believe they said no! I might have to try again tomorrow.  If it is no again, looks like mid summer for some.:secret:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

SIO_LIL_GUY said:


> You are in for a pleasant surprise! I wanted to bring one home, and can you believe they said no! I might have to try again tomorrow.  If it is no again, looks like mid summer for some.:secret:


Steal it!!!!


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

SIO_LIL_GUY said:


> Pse has not put the bowturbow on their bows! The Bowturbow has been installed on the PSE by the turbow mfg.. I talked to an engineer for PSE today and they had heard of the product but had not used it themselves..But planned to check it out before the weekend was over. And I doubt your local shop put this on a Omen seeing how this bow is JUST NOW in production, and the turbo is JUST getting ready to start filling orders..
> I think someone is pullin your leg!!


I know PSE doesn't put them on there bows.The already did it at the show
The owner is at the show.He phoned back to tell the guy watching the shop what he has been seeing.SO nobody is pulling my leg.He also said it is a harder draw then the X-F 6


----------



## salty444 (Dec 16, 2006)

I like the fact that PSE actually released a PHOTO with their new speed bow unlike the other company that claims to have a speed bow but we have yet to lay eyes on it.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

hey did it have the draw adjustment pegs on the top cam like the regular Xforce has?


----------



## jkeiffer (Aug 3, 2007)

Like the other guys have said PSE will offer this in shorter draw lengths but right now the 28, 29 and 30 is complete and they are basically nock travel is being tweeked in on the rest of them as well as any other little finishing touches. but rest assured that the shorter draw guys will not be left out.

oh and half sizes will be available as well

later
jkeiffer


----------



## longaxle (Feb 5, 2005)

*Draw posts*

No!! They are still working on it! Just draw specific! 28'' 29'' 30'' I am 27 5/8'' draw! I need that minus post!


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

i have a few Q,s on this omen,,,do they come in 80lb,i herd they are going to retail for 1000:mg: and would didgital camo be a standard camo choice,not custom shope..?? ANYONE...


----------



## AW135751 (Apr 14, 2007)

*omen*

:mg:you guys notice the 100 grains of speed nocks on the bow


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Definitely a sweet looking bow, I just wish it was a little longer


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

the same amount are on my x-7 gx:teeth:


----------



## Hkdfrlife (Sep 25, 2006)

*27"*

Need one for us short armed guys. I love my X-Force 6. It brought my speeds up to be competeable with the long draw archers. I want one of these!!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

RamRock said:


> i have a few Q,s on this omen,,,do they come in 80lb,i herd they are going to retail for 1000:mg: and would didgital camo be a standard camo choice,not custom shope..?? ANYONE...


i was told upon ordering the msrp is 949 and im pretty sure the digital will be a standard choice but dont hold me to that


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Wicked......




That's all I can say about it.


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

*Lol*



UCNYbowhunter said:


> I know PSE doesn't put them on there bows.The already did it at the show
> The owner is at the show.He phoned back to tell the guy watching the shop what he has been seeing.SO nobody is pulling my leg.He also said it is a harder draw then the X-F 6


They DID NOT put a bowturbow on the OMEN at the SHOW! At the bowturbow booth they have the x force dreamseason with the gizmo on it. You think PSE would just throw their new bow @ them and say here try it? The draw on that bow is a NOT harder than the 6  . But then again if "your insider" is telling you they are shooting the OMEN with the bowturbow on it, he probably hasn't even shot the bow.... Later!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

what in the world are you going to do with all that speed???


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

*Nope*



Breathn said:


> hey did it have the draw adjustment pegs on the top cam like the regular Xforce has?


Not - 0 + pegs on the top cam ... It is pretty much draw specific. The only adjustability on the bow is about 3/8" on the lower cam drawstop.. And as stated in another post, they will be working on the shorter DL bows but for now just 30"1st, 29"2nd, 30"3rd..


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

*I am gonna kill something .*



rodney482 said:


> what in the world are you going to do with all that speed???


LOL! Kill Faster? I like playing with new toys  But this Monster, oops OMEN is definately not a toy.. I shot quite a few bows yesterday from the Alphamax, Admiral, Elite (can't remember the model), and on and on.... Honestly to me the only bow that impressed me overall was the OMEN. I was dissapointed with the Alphamax, I didn't see anything "special" in it..


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

*Look up*



RamRock said:


> i have a few Q,s on this omen,,,do they come in 80lb,i herd they are going to retail for 1000:mg: and would didgital camo be a standard camo choice,not custom shope..?? ANYONE...


The 1st post here I have a pic of the brochure FROM PSE it states color options as digi and treestand. I did ask about an 80 lb version, and they said they were considering it. They were focusing on getting the 70's out for now.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

SIO_LIL_GUY said:


> LOL! Kill Faster? I like playing with new toys  But this Monster, oops OMEN is definately not a toy.. I shot quite a few bows yesterday from the Alphamax, Admiral, Elite (can't remember the model), and on and on.... Honestly to me the only bow that impressed me overall was the OMEN. I was dissapointed with the Alphamax, I didn't see anything "special" in it..


Dont forget about the Athens.... I remember you liking it

That Omen looks cool,, I am also anxious to shoot the Monster...and I got $5 that says you buy a monster


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

*Athens*



rodney482 said:


> Dont forget about the Athens.... I remember you liking it
> 
> That Omen looks cool,, I am also anxious to shoot the Monster...and I got $5 that says you buy a monster


Yep, just Pm'd you about the Athens.. HECK of a nice bow. I am leaning more toward the single cam version.. THE ONE? I really liked the camo to black fade on the riser. I really want to introduce that bow locally! As far as the Monster goes.... You are on with that 5 dollar bet! Deadline on purchase to see who owe's who. And if you are going to pay me with Paypal, add 3%


----------



## Kss_Waylander (Aug 26, 2008)

I'll be trying one in 60#. Oh boy.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

SIO_LIL_GUY said:


> Yep, just Pm'd you about the Athens.. HECK of a nice bow. I am leaning more toward the single cam version.. THE ONE? I really liked the camo to black fade on the riser. I really want to introduce that bow locally! As far as the Monster goes.... You are on with that 5 dollar bet! Deadline on purchase to see who owe's who. And if you are going to pay me with Paypal, add 3%


Deadline Oct 1st 2009

If I lose(not likely ) I will hand deliver your $5 sometime around the peak of the pre-rut in southern IL.........


----------



## slackster (Jan 6, 2008)

Shot it! Liked it! Won't be bying one for personal reasons (Price). Athens line-up very nice!!!!!


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Didn't like the Omen at all. When I went to drwa the cables got caught on my metal watch band. Not to mention it draws like a 80# alphamax or Elite...


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

Available JULY 15??

so its a 2010 PSE??


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

pointndog said:


> When I went to drwa the cables got caught on my metal watch band.












Might want to get a smaller watch.


----------



## heavy dart (May 4, 2005)

That's a huge watch.


----------



## greenskeeter (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics and the info. What's a feller need now, one pin out to 60 yds? Nice bow and incredible speed!


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Wish I had one that big for my aging eyes. Brace height is too short on this bow for my liking.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Shot the bow alot at the show.... a DEFINITE SCREAMER... and pretty neutral on the shot for the the energy it produces... Cant say for sure but somewhere in the neigborhood of 92-93% efficiency ratings(at IBO specs) out this bad dog.... VERY IMPRESSIVE INDEED!!:darkbeer: Albeit probably not a bow for everybody.. But rather a speed junkies dream... Think the new cam is called the FUM cam or something like that... not for sure...


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

I am impressed with their ability to build a bow that IBOs so fast. That being said, I have absolutely no use for a bow that will shoot that fast. Don't get me wrong, I would love to have a bow that shoots that fast in a 38" ATA 7" or 7.5" BH bow that draws easy and smooth. I realize that isn't going to happen so, I end up shooting bows that IBO in the 310 range. I dabbled with the short ATA bows. I had a Katera that I shot great and killed 4 or 5 deer with but, the string angle with my 30" draw was just a little too uncomfortable.

Kudos to PSE and if they made one of their Xforces in a longer ATA, I would be interested.


----------



## 383bull (Dec 30, 2005)

Well they did put one on an omen at the show, i saw it with my own two eyes, i actually shot a dream season at the bowturbo booth with one on it, I came by again later and a PSE rep in his red PSE outfit brought over an omen and put a bowturbo on it and shot it a few times, the rep kept moving the turbo forward and back with pretty much the same result, 15 to 20 fps every time, i also shot the OMEN and I would say its far from smooth, it has a short valley and drops into the valley very hard, I'm a 30 inch draw guy who shoots 80 lbs on a regular basis and this thing drew pretty hard at whatever it was set at, I owned the original X and liked it alot, this is stiffer than that bow was, it is what it is ,a pure speed bow, and the reason it doesn't hit your arm and wrist is because of the string stop or sts type rod on it, otherwise you guys with a shorter draw would be getting your arms shredded.


----------



## CamoSalesBoy (Dec 13, 2008)

How many of the Monster freaks are now Omen freaks?


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

*So I heard..*



383bull said:


> Well they did put one on an omen at the show, i saw it with my own two eyes, i actually shot a dream season at the bowturbo booth with one on it, I came by again later and a PSE rep in his red PSE outfit brought over an omen and put a bowturbo on it and shot it a few times, the rep kept moving the turbo forward and back with pretty much the same result, 15 to 20 fps every time, i also shot the OMEN and I would say its far from smooth, it has a short valley and drops into the valley very hard, I'm a 30 inch draw guy who shoots 80 lbs on a regular basis and this thing drew pretty hard at whatever it was set at, I owned the original X and liked it alot, this is stiffer than that bow was, it is what it is ,a pure speed bow, and the reason it doesn't hit your arm and wrist is because of the string stop or sts type rod on it, otherwise you guys with a shorter draw would be getting your arms shredded.


Yep, contacted the local rep that was at the show and he told me that they had installed it on the Omen on Saturday but didn't have any stats. Thanks for the update!! I was trying to get them to do it while I was there Friday but they said they were to covered up :sad:. THe other poster was getting some bad info. he said they put it on Friday and the bow was hitting 400 ... I personally didn't have an issue whatsoever with the draw of the bow. I didn't feel a HARD drop into the valley at all, why you ask? You answered it already, there is not much of a valley. I guess if you shoot the X then it doesn't feel a lot different, but if you have shot them a little or "owned" one awhile back then it would take some getting use to. It's definately not the same draw cycle as a single cam pre Reezen bow . But I am more than ready to start shootin mine!!


----------



## heavy dart (May 4, 2005)

Breaking news on the Omen delivery date.The local PSE Rep. recently returned from the ATA show says the Omen will start shipping late May.


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

*Whoo Hoo*



heavy dart said:


> Breaking news on the Omen delivery date.The local PSE Rep. recently returned from the ATA show says the Omen will start shipping late May.


Don't mess with me !! That would be ok fine with me!! Hope the info is correct and the Rep wasn't just pulling your chain !!


----------



## REB57 (Feb 12, 2008)

*PSE does it again...Top speed Bow! Bowturbo also*

I shot the omen at the ATA show and thought it shot well. I have owned two XForce bows and didn't have any problem with the short brace height.
I also saw the guys at the BowTubo booth. I shot a PSE Dream Season XForce 28"/60# bow at 321 Fps with the arrows they supplied on their chrono and the std cable guide arrangement. Then I shot the same bow with the Bowtubo roller guides and averaged about 346 FPS. There is a sight increase in draw weight but hardly even noticeable. I want to have one of my own to try on my own set up but, but I think they have got something ....25 FPS increase with a low cost ad-on...pretty cool.


----------



## hunlee (Jan 9, 2009)

Hunlee is one that will wait for Omen boow to hit makket place in May befour Hunlee buy new bow for Hunting!!!!!!!Omen will fit the bill for Hunlee!!!!!!This allso give hunlee time for saveing of the US*****$$$$GREAN BACK DOLLAR$$$$$$$ to be save up for said bow!!!!!!WARP SPEED WILL RULE THE LAND!!!!!!!!Life is good for Hunlee as many nice thing have come to Hunlee over the year!!!!!hunlee is friend to all and has fathered many children!!!!!!

hunlee


----------



## heavy dart (May 4, 2005)

SIO_LIL_GUY said:


> Don't mess with me !! That would be ok fine with me!! Hope the info is correct and the Rep wasn't just pulling your chain !!


Not my chain.I was listening in as the Rep. was giving one of the pro shop owners the low down on the Omen,specifications,cost,retail,finish choices,and lead time for delivery.Once again PSE expects to begin delivering the Omen late May.It's not a rumour.:banana:
The pro shop owner in question already has 1/2 doz. orders for the Omen including mine.:shade:


----------



## Thad (Jun 17, 2008)

when does this bow come out


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Thad said:


> when does this bow come out


The official date is listed in the flier in the very first post.


----------



## albany762 (Dec 9, 2008)

just think of all the things those huge cams are going to get hung up in


----------



## moshotputter (Jan 10, 2004)

*Pse monster*

I wish it came in a 50# version!!!


----------



## jkeiffer (Aug 3, 2007)

moshotputter said:


> I wish it came in a 50# version!!!


give it time, and if they dont offer it they can custom shop it


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

SIO_LIL_GUY said:


> Not - 0 + pegs on the top cam ... It is pretty much draw specific. The only adjustability on the bow is about 3/8" on the lower cam drawstop.. And as stated in another post, they will be working on the shorter DL bows but for now just 30"1st, 29"2nd, 30"3rd..



If it comes in .5 inch increments and you need a draw only 1/8" shorter or longer, why in the world couldn't you make that 1/8" adjustment with your D-Loop or release?


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

albany762 said:


> just think of all the things those huge cams are going to get hung up in


Yea I know.
No wonder no one ever took deer with 48"+ stick bows.
You'ld never be able to walk into the woods with something like that.


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

*So that's what a Monster Muncher looks like!*

Wow! So that's what a Monster Muncher looks like!

It will be interesting to see the Omen and the Monster go limb to limb!

Yep, Who is chasing who???? lol! You've gotta love it when bow manufacturer's get competitive!


----------



## coppertop (Mar 14, 2009)

*turbo*



SIO_LIL_GUY said:


> Yeah around 390fps...... Whoo hoo ..... Speed kills?  !


I am new to this site so please bare with me. I am interested in more info on the turbo you were talking about . What can you tell me about this.

Thanks Dave


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

coppertop said:


> I am new to this site so please bare with me. I am interested in more info on the turbo you were talking about . What can you tell me about this.
> 
> Thanks Dave


Holy CRAP! You went digging  ........ I forgot about this ole post........... Bow turbow is old hat........... If you want some info on it talk to alligood729 here on A/T.......... He can fill you in.


----------



## pselover (Jul 2, 2009)

check there website, they go down to 26 inches in draw length.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> Dont forget about the Athens.... I remember you liking it
> 
> That Omen looks cool,, I am also anxious to shoot the Monster...and I got $5 that says you buy a monster


:shade::shade:

Good Morning Ron..


----------



## RAMINATOR (Mar 5, 2010)

SIO_LIL_GUY said:


> LOL! Kill Faster? I like playing with new toys  But this Monster, oops OMEN is definately not a toy.. I shot quite a few bows yesterday from the Alphamax, Admiral, Elite (can't remember the model), and on and on.... Honestly to me the only bow that impressed me overall was the OMEN. I was dissapointed with the Alphamax, I didn't see anything "special" in it..


RAMINATOR- Just traded in my Dream Season for the new Omen last year. Man this bow rocks, it is wicked it shoots great, it's very quite and forgiving, for a speed bow. Draw cycle is a little aggressive but hey, you have to give up something if you want the kenetic energy. I shoot easton axis 250 full metal jackets danderous game shafts, total arrow weight 600+ grains. This bow still fires them at an amazing 300ft per second. This bow is deadly accurate wow.


----------



## blazenarrow (Feb 6, 2009)

I havent shot a different bow for about 6 yrs.. I ordered an omen on monday and it will be here on friday.. Payed xtra for shipping.. Hope I like it for 3-d..


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

ttt for more reviews! :becky:


----------



## jordyd19 (Oct 23, 2009)

*omen owner 30" 74lb*

slower then the xlr8 just by a hair. I don't know if that bowturbo is BS or not. I can't believe that it doesn't change the weight of the draw. The omen's draw is harsh but has a solid wall the end of the draw is crazy, I have to slow my draw down allot at the end or else the arrow will pop off any rest even a qad. JK but seriously it shoots really good groups and I think it's more accurate then the xlr8 and the limbs arn't way over the grip. 

I like the platform more then the xlr8 but not the cams

i put a stats movie on youtube.com/jordyd19


----------



## joshslone0103 (Sep 29, 2010)

SIO_LIL_GUY said:


> Pse has not put the bowturbow on their bows! The Bowturbow has been installed on the PSE by the turbow mfg.. I talked to an engineer for PSE today and they had heard of the product but had not used it themselves..But planned to check it out before the weekend was over. And I doubt your local shop put this on a Omen seeing how this bow is JUST NOW in production, and the turbo is JUST getting ready to start filling orders..
> I think someone is pullin your leg!!


 I have the omen and a bowturbo and i cant get the turbow on the cable slide rod far enouph to preload .... is there a special cable slide rod you can get for it??????


----------

